# ignition problems



## zipp22 (Feb 27, 2005)

i have a 86 stanza with the 2.0 dual plug coil engine and i am having some problems with getting good spark. one morning i started the engine and it barely wanted to run and i could smell a very rich fuel condition. now it wont start at all. i pulled the #1 plug and did a spark test and it seemed to have a weak spark. but anyways i have checked all the plugs for spark and some don't seem to spark at all. i have checked both coils with a ohmmeter and also checked for good spark and they check out good. i have performed test on the IC unit with my volt meter and all the wires are producing the proper voltages with the ignition on and cranking. however i did a ground unit test on the ic unit and if it is .5 volts or less the manual i have says the unit should be replaced. i',m not sure if i am performing the test correctly. i'm not sure if i am supposed to place the probe on the voltmeter to the screw that holds the ic unit in place or if i am supposed to remove the ic unit and touch the housing itself. the other probe is supposed to go to the ground on the battery. I done both ways and the first method produces .2 volts and the other way i have described produces over 1.5 volts. does anybody know how to test your Ic unit to see if it is bad. they are very spendy and i want to make sure it is bad before i buy a new one. i have also done basic stuff such as checking cap, rotor, plug wires, and plugs. I am also getting fuel to the cylinders and the timing belt seems to be in the right spot.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds as though you are testing it the right way but the 1.5v is the measurement you should use. The connector on the ECU may have dirty contacts and check the chassis and battery grounds. 

Troy


----------

